# a cool way to grow check it out



## BluntFullOfKush (May 3, 2007)

i waz looking on a few sites and i stumbled across this site it's called barrel of green. this guy is growing a few small plants with a light going through 2 pots. its tight check it out http://www.barrelofgreen.com/photo3.html :bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (May 4, 2007)

Wow! it is different.

I'm really liking that....i could disguise that as a wood stove in my living room!

course then everyone would ask why i have a fireplace and weird looking wood stove in my living room...............


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 4, 2007)

IMO i think i would put clones in there and let um do there thing. it's like you said different, thats the oly way to explain it. and it's very compact and stealthy. i would love to give it a try jus got to get the lights. might get great results from a lowrider.


----------



## kasgrow (May 5, 2007)

A garbage can is more stealthy and easier to set up and seal off light leaks. A couple of them in a garage wouldn't cause any second looks.

I used a similar setup once for a stealth clone room. Using two 15 gallon planter pots with a cfl hanging from the top pot. Not enough room to grow well though. The garbage can would give more room to grow. Perfect for a dozen lowryders.

An old fridge shell in the garage is even better for stealth. It is supposed to be plugged in, make noise and have a lock on it for safety. Also light tight with cooling cores. I see a project in the works. Damn that was some good stuff I just smoked.


----------



## allgrownup (May 5, 2007)

I think the biggest benefit to that setup is the mobility.  If you built it right (strong base on caster/wheels), you could roll that setup out and anywhere.  Sheet, my kids could roll that thing down the street  and people would think they'r just building/playin around like kids do.

Seriously though.....that is perfect for renters....and the lowryder revolution!


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 6, 2007)

hmm this really gets the wheels turning... old refridgerator shell seems like it would work wonders though too... hmmm. ohh the possibilities. im thinking aboutu take on the refridgerator though..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 10, 2007)

I'm actually seriously thinking of using this method now...Very cool way to grow. And this only being for personal use I don't need tons and tons of weed. I was looking at converting this pepsi fridge I picked up into a flower box...I wonder if I can use close to the same design with the central cool tube in the mini fridge. But instead of one...I could put 2 430w tubes in and add in the 6 T5 tube fluoros. I probably wouldn't even need those with the dual 430w, but I could add those in for more blue/red light. Maybe not even 6 of them. I could just put in 4 fixtures for the corners so those plants in the corners get enough light. 

I picked this thing up outside of a gas station dumpster. It measures 54"H x 36"W x 27"D. That would give me a lot more vertical space than the barrel would. I'm pretty excited about this. Before I was just going to put a 600w w/ reflector at the top and I was worried about vertical space issues. This BOG method seems like it would work perfectly.

Here is a quick picture of what I'm thinking.

the blue things are the 39w T5 tubes. The yellow circles are the 430w tubes.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 10, 2007)

DO IT!!!!!! il love to see that.


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

dude, thats a lot of light for that small of space!

Even with the cooling component of the fridge your still going to have a crap load of heat coming off those HIDs  if you look at the BOG grow you'll see how damaged the plants were around the light.

I would keep the lights above the grow area, but then again your 54" hieght isn't all that tall....

Now with these cool to the touch HID's pictured (and i have no info or know where to buy) i would think it would be worth the while for that setup.

But then you really don't need the fridge or waste of cooling power do you?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 10, 2007)

actually I wasn't even going to be using the fridge for cooling. The cooling unit is busted which is why the gas station was throwing it out. I'm just going to gut the whole thing out so it's just a shell and lighten it up. I figure with some good ventilation it shouldn't be too terrible. The cab can be from 80-90 degrees. Just as long as the root zone stays cool at around 70-75 degrees is all that matters. And with the chicken wire keeping them from getting too close to the glass I think it should be alright. 

One thing is for sure though...If I can manage to pull this off I'll definitely be growing some dense buds. There would be 860w inside that cab alone. I don't think I would even need the T5s in the corners.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 10, 2007)

naw u wont need all them lights. jus mylar the inside to reflect the hid and u should be good. put some on the bottum to bounce light up as well . you might need to really get the temps down in there


----------



## allgrownup (May 10, 2007)

With no cooling your going to definitely want that light at the top of the box.  heat rises......


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 11, 2007)

I figure I'll have at least 2 maybe 3 intake fans bringing fresh air in from the bottom/mid point. At the top of the box I'll have another 2 exhaust fans ******* the hot air out. The lights will both have an isolated ventilation system. Probably squirrel cage fans blwoing air through the tubes and an exhaust fan on each of them to **** the hot air directly out. As long as the temps inside stay around 80-85 that's fine. I can always use the wet paper towel method to cool the roots down to 70-75.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 11, 2007)

hey laser do u really think it's nesscery to put 2 of them lights i think it would be to much heat build up even with the fans. put a 600w in there instead of 2 400w  but if u think it'll work go for it. ill still love to see it


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 11, 2007)

I was thinking that. But my concern is that the plants towards the far sides of the box won't get enough light. That's why I was looking at the double tube setup to overlap the light. I have no idea how hot a single 400w will get let alone 2. I would rather have the 860w of light though as opposed to the single 600w. It's just a question of how well the ventilation will work. I seriously feel like I'll be able to ventilate the box well enough with isolated ventilation to the tubes and then a system of ventilation for the box. In total I'm looking at around 10 fans. Four fans for the two light tubes....And 6 for the box.


----------



## BOG (May 12, 2007)

Hi, thanks for all of the interest in my Barrel of green grow system.

I go by the handle of Dr Pot. I am the inventer of the barrel of green system. If you folks have any questions at all, feel free to post them here and I will check in from time to time.

Dr Pot /aka BOG


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 12, 2007)

how bout get the 600w and 4 flurs to put in each corner. then you jus have to jus worry about the heat from the 600w cause little heat come frome the flurs. and jus think of it youll be filling the whole bottom part with light exclent for the the buds thats at the bottom of the plant + less money spent= other things you might need


Dr Pot thats a great idea u did with the BOG. Can u do a grow jurnol with you setup


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

hmmm that's not a bad idea actually. I actually like that idea more than the double tubes. It would make working in there a lot easier too because it would give me more room. Good thinking dude. That didn't even occur to me. And I think instead of using the 6500k tubes I would just put all 2700k-3000k tubes in. Very cool. And you're right, that single 600w will probably be easier to manage as far as heat goes.

Think a 265cfm squirrel cage fan would be enough to cool down the 600w tube?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 12, 2007)

it may i dont knoe much about fans but i would think so. use to fans 1 to blow fresh air in, u should hook it up to the vents in there. and this part may be a job  for you but i will make a vent over the 600w and hook a another squirrel cage fan there to take most of the heat from the light


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

I was thinking of having a squirrely blowing air into the tube and then having a computer fan exhausting air out of the tube. Not sure if I need a stronger exhaust than the intake though. I'm trying to keep it as quiet as possible and I don't know how loud those squirrel cage fans are.


----------



## BOG (May 12, 2007)

All you need is a squirrel fan for air intake and exhaust.

The hot air goes right up the vent into the atic.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (May 12, 2007)

hmmm. I guess the best way to figure this out would be to set it up with just the fans ventilating the tube...Then check the temperature inside the box and see where it's at. Regardless though I'll have to set up some ventilation fans to the actual box to bring in fresh air and exhaust the stale air.

I'm thinking of using a 48" dual cooltube. I'll only be using 1 bulb though. It's adjustable too so I can move the bulb up or down along the tube as I need. Price is a bit steep though. We'll see.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 12, 2007)

iyea set it up and let it run like if u had plants in there either 24/0 or 18/6 and jus check the temps the next day. then you will know about how much u need to spend depenging on what u need to do.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 20, 2007)

can you harvest out of the mini bog setup??


----------



## BOG (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes you can harvest a small plant with the BOG Mini.

Best thing do with the mini is to veg a plant and top it at least twice so that you have a small plant but alot of bud sites.


----------



## Object505 (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know guys. This looks like allot of trouble for a very small amount of plants. I mean why not just convert the whole coset if your going though all that. You would have allot more space for your plants. Better airflow and you wouldnt be stressing as much over heat. I mean where is the exast air suppose to go. 

Good luck to anyone who tries this. IT seems like a pain in the rear to me.


----------



## BOG (Jun 8, 2007)

Object 505, your opinion is duly noted, however did you look at all of the pics on my site. It specifficaly shows YOU that the heat is taken up the vent and into the attic. Oh and I average 4.5 to 5.0 ounces from 3 plants in my BOG system. Try getting that from 3 15" plants in a closet.

My temps stat betwen 74 78 degrees so it is optimum.


Comments??


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 8, 2007)

WoW very smart and easy to build, good for clones!!!


----------

